
Fifty years of DARPA: A surprising history - naish
http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn13908-fifty-years-of-darpa-the-science-of-surprise.html
======
naish
Also check out the list of hits and misses:

[http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn13907-fifty-
yea...](http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn13907-fifty-years-of-
darpa-hits-misses-and-ones-to-watch.html)

